# Sand for a guppy tank?



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

i plan to keep one male and three female guppies to start breeding again after two years from a bit of a turn off (huge ich infestation, and i didn't catch it in time due to college work) but i was wondering about mixing white and black sand for it, to make it easier to plant a few plants into it, to add cover for the fry. I was wondering about brands and size i should look for. also... filters, what should I buy, or would just three guppies really need a filter if I do daily changes? (already do it for my goldie, so it;s not a problem to add the guppy tank to the list(


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I use rinsed playground sand, which can be enhanced by mixing a little of the expensive pet store gravel in for variety. The best cover for fry isn't grsvel, but a few walnut sized rocks clumping together in the three or four spots in the tank.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

yes all fish tanks need filters!

i use play sand too. fish store sand is very expensive but if your only doing a small tank a small bag wont set you back very much.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

thanks guys ^^ I keep riverstones in my tanks anyway for a bit of a natural look, I do h ave a filter on standby just in case, thanks for all the input.


----------

